# 7 days of summer reading: starting with HH: Blackshield.



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Summer of Reading: Day 1: Blackshield*









*The Story*:
_Even within the dread annals of the Horus Heresy, few events have provoked as much horror as the dropsite massacre on Isstvan V, when the Space Marines turned on their brothers in an orgy of slaughter. The Legions were torn apart, the civil war spiralling outwards to all corners of the Imperium, shattering the trust that once bound them together. Along with a handful of other renegade Death Guard legionaries, ex-Deathshroud Terminator Sergeant Khorak has begun to raid the fringes of the Imperium - until they are cornered by mysterious warriors in crudely painted black armour, led by another fallen son of Mortarion, the Blackshield Crysos Morturg. Can the two gene-brothers set aside their differences, or is history deemed to repeat itself?_

So after _Daemonology_, I'm hyped for more Death Guard by Chris Wraight. He should write the next novel about them and perhaps not James Swallow. Here he takes some interesting characters from FW and also introduces Blackshields to the BL-stories for the first time. I'll wait with reading it as I imagine it will be republished in an anthology in about 2 years and don't want to pay for it twice.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Day 7: The Keeler Image.









*The story*: _In the 41st millennium, the past can be even more deadly than the present. The Horus Heresy may have happened ten thousand years ago, but the dark shadows of its history can never be fully excised. Inquisitor Eisenhorn travels to the world of Pallik, where, it is rumoured, a rare and ancient artefact from those terrible times has been put on sale. Eisenhorn and his team are plunged into a deadly game of cross and double-cross in a brand new story by the master of action-adventure fiction._

The rumored Keeler Image with surface Black Library some years ago finally hit the shelfs as a short story!!


----------

